# Rubrikat > Bukuri dhe estetikë >  Arsyet pse nuk duhen mbajtur shpesh takat e larta

## Brari

ose takat dhe trullajkat..si thon kosovaret..

---------


Arsyet pse nuk duhen mbajtur shpesh takat e larta 

KLEVISA DEçJA 





Herët në mëngjes mund të shikosh ngado nëpër rrugët e Tiranës vajza të moshave të ndryshme që veshin taka të larta apo edhe duke vrapuar me to për të arritur urbanin, duke shkuar në shkollë. Të veshura në mënyrë elegante ose jo, duke mbushur trotuaret e kryeqytetit, vajzat nuk harrojnë të veshin edhe taka të larta, nuk po shkojnë në ndonjë festë apo ballo, thjesht për të pirë një kafe apo shkollë apo më keq akoma, në një punë, gjatë së cilës duhet të kalojnë një pjesë të kohës në këmbë. Por përveç se bukurisë që takat të japin, ato shkaktojnë disa probleme dhe shqetësime në trupin e femrave që i përdorin për herë të parë ose shpesh. Doktor Muharrem Ferhati jep disa këshilla për mënyrën se si dhe kur duhet t’i përdorim takat e larta, duke thënë se “takat e larta duhet të përdoren në mënyrë graduale”. 

Duke shtuar më tej se “nëse një vajzë nuk ka veshur më parë taka dhe vendos në mënyrë të menjëhershme t’i përdorë ato, ajo do të ketë dhimbje të kyçeve dhe muskujve të këmbëve”. Kjo, për arsye se struktura anatomike e trupit, ligamentet nuk janë mësuar më parë me këtë lloj të ecuri, kështu që duhet përshtatur gradualisht dhe jo në mënyrë të menjëhershme. Nëse duam të veshim taka të larta, më parë duhet të veshim një palë që janë më të ulëta në mënyrë që këmbët dhe trupi të mësohen me to. “Takat e larta duhet të mësohen të përdoren në mënyrë graduale, ashtu siç mësohet balerina të kërcejë që në moshë të vogël”, - tregon më tej, duke krahasuar këto raste, doktori kirurg-ortoped Ferhati. 

Një tjetër shqetësim që sjellin takat e larta tek femrat që i përdorin ato shpesh, janë edhe shfaqja e variceve. Mjekja kirurge-flebologe, Elida Maci, thotë se “përdorimi i shpeshtë i takave të larta është shkaktari kryesor i shfaqjes së variceve, sepse takat e larta janë një nga faktorët që favorizojnë dhe ndikojnë në shfaqjen e varikozës”. 

Shqetësime më të mëdha kanë më shumë vajzat që janë të shëndosha dhe që përdorin shpesh këpucët e larta, sepse e gjithë pesha trupore e tyre bie në fund të këmbëve, çka sjell që e gjithë pesha të varet vetëm tek takat e holla dhe të larta. Gjithashtu, edhe ekuilibri është më i vështirë për t’u mbajtur në raste të tilla dhe mund të jetë shumë e dhimbshme kur hipën menjëherë në taka të larta. Një këshillë e vlefshme që është mirë të ndiqet nga vajzat në mënyrë që të parandalojnë dhimbjet apo problemet e tjera që mund të lindin nga përdorimi i menjëhershëm dhe i shpeshtë i takave të larta, është të mos i veshin ato vend e pa vend, sidomos në punë apo kur thjesht duan të bëjnë një shëtitje. 




30/09/2009

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Sa her qe iki ne shqiperi ky faktori taka me shastis fare , ato kepuc qe vishen atje kan nje take te holle 12 apo 15 pont qe o none si rrin ne kemb , njeriu vesh pak tak sa per te mos qen shesh fare po ato ashtu ekzagjerim ekstrem jane , rrofshin atletet dhe kepucet e sheshta ...

----------


## fegi

Shumic e rasteve kur jan te vogla me trup, duhet mi pas. :Qenka:

----------


## Flora82

> Shumic e rasteve kur jan te vogla me trup, duhet mi pas.


  Dhe  shumica  qe  jane  shume  te  gjata  me  trup,  duhet  mi  pas  taket  e  larta    qe  ato  te  voglat te  duken  shumê  shumê  te  vogla   hahahahahaa,

   Sa  do  e  gjate  te  jesh  ,  kure vesh  fustan taket  e  larta   duhen  patjeter  qe  te  dukesh  bukur .

----------


## *suada*

Une kam shume vite qe perdor taka.

Skam as varice asgje. 
Mbase varet nga shume faktore per varice. Nje nga keto eshte edhe pesha (kam lexuar diku)
Per aq vite sa kam mbajtur taka dhe po mbaj, duhet te isha nga kembet e deri ke koka me varice  :ngerdheshje: 

Kalofshit mire.

----------


## Izadora

Bashkohem me suaden .
Varet nga pesha e trupit. Megjithse kepucet me taka ndikojne per keq tek kockat.


Jam nje adhuruese e kepuceve me taka.

----------


## *suada*

Edhe une Izadora! I adhuroj  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Xingaro

Duhet me bo i studim psiko-patologjik cfare i ndodh femres kur hyn ne nje dyqan kepucesh me taka.
Kane nje lloj bulimie te paimagjinueshme,i blejne gjithe qejf dhe pas 2 here te veshur s'i pelqejne me.
Do u shpjegonte me "ç'rregullim personaliteti" po ti takonte vetem disave,por fakti qe i ze te gjitha me siguri duhet te jete ndonje çeshtje hormonale.

Shyqyr zotit s'jemi femra dhe jetojme te qete.

----------


## e panjohura

He se qe mu kujtua kur isha femij,kishim nje rruge(sokak)jo te asfaltuar kur shkonim te halla ime,dhe andej sigurisht kishte kalua dikush me take,e une si femij iu drejtova Babit: Babi pse Ti nuk mban ombrell,i shef tere kto vrima ne rruge thuase te gjithe jane pleq ose mbajn ombrella ose bastona?Ai filloj nje qeshje me te madhe dhe nga ateher gjithmon e quaj,,Sokaku i pleqve"
Ps.Nana ime mbante take,por nuk i vreja une qe ato bejn vrima,pasi une jetoja pran rruges se asfaltuar!
Mua me duket qe hecja eshte me elegante me take!

----------


## *suada*

Xingaro lol.

Une i kam qef kepucet, por nuk jam nga ato vajza qe rrine e provojne te gjithe dyqanin e kequceve  :ngerdheshje: 
Po me pelqeu dicka me pelqen menjehere. 
Nuk me ka ndodhur ti kem veshur vetem 2-3 here kepucet. Por shume shume shume e shume here lol

----------


## Izadora

> Do u shpjegonte me "ç'rregullim personaliteti" po ti takonte vetem disave,por fakti qe i ze te gjitha me siguri duhet te jete ndonje çeshtje hormonale.


Kjo nuk ka te bej me c'rregullim personaliteti.

Psh. ti ndihesh i lumtur kur sheh nje ndeshje futbolli ose koleksion bluzesh te ekipit qe te pelqen.
Nje femer kur blen (shopping) dhe sidomos kepucet  :Lulja3:  .
Kepucet e me take te rregullojne ecjen,detyrimisht do e mbashe trupin drej.
Takat per femren u krijuan,jo per mashkullin.


Me ka ndodhe qe kam ble kepuce para nje viti dhe akoma nuk i kam vesh.
Tani nuk me pyesin me se c'fare kam ble  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## goldian

edhe une i adhuroj takat e larta

----------


## Xingaro

> Me ka ndodhe qe kam ble kepuce para nje viti dhe akoma nuk i kam vesh.


Sipas teje eshte normale kjo gje?
Sa me pak flisni aq me pak e rendoni gjendjen tuaj...me besoni.

Sa per shpikjen e takave...i pari qe i ka krijuar (per ti veshur vete) ka qene Luigji XVI,mbret francez.Ishte tip pak i çuditshem,me shije te dyshimta... :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Noellag

Avokati adhuron femrat me takat e larta  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Nete

> Avokati adhuron femrat me takat e larta


Po edhe kur ben padrejtesi kujdes te fluturon nga koka :pa dhembe:  :pa dhembe: 
shaka pak.. takat jan eleganc,sepse simbas veshejes femrore vetem takat preferohen.

----------


## Noellag

> Po edhe kur ben padrejtesi kujdes te fluturon nga koka
> shaka pak.. takat jan eleganc,sepse simbas veshejes femrore vetem takat preferohen.


Kam reflekst te shpejte..

Pervec takave adhuroj shakane ...  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Enii

ngjajne shume bukur , jane elegante .. por te dhembin ..

sa e veshtire te jesh e bukur lol

----------


## *suada*

> ngjajne shume bukur , jane elegante .. por te dhembin ..
> 
> sa e veshtire te jesh e bukur lol


Enii  varet nese je mesuar apo jo te mbash taka  :buzeqeshje: 
Nese je mesuar ste dhemb asgje  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Troyan.

sepse rrezohesh dhe vaj halli  :perqeshje: 
















lool

----------


## Izadora

> Enii  varet nese je mesuar apo jo te mbash taka 
> Nese je mesuar ste dhemb asgje




Suada per hir te se vertetes :

Home sweet home ,kur kthehemi ne shtepi. Autobuzin harroje me e kap  :ngerdheshje:

----------

